# 7 day growth rate in new cases Ireland



## Brendan Burgess (4 Apr 2020)

From  https://www.irishtimes.com/news/health/coronavirus/coronavirus-data-dashboard


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Apr 2020)

It's hopeful, but without knowing the underlying number of tests carried out, it needs to be cautiously interpreted.

Brendan


----------



## SPC100 (4 Apr 2020)

https://mobile.twitter.com/IrishDataViz/status/1246122052135813121
		


You can see 3 day growth rate for admissions, ICU and deaths here.

All are slowing but still doubling between 4 and 7 days.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Apr 2020)

Hi SPC

That is a really great presentation of the data.

Brendan


----------



## joer (4 Apr 2020)

The amount of tests in Ireland as of now is 30,213, according to worldometers.


----------



## Stitcher (5 Apr 2020)

I don't understand the calculation of growth rate that is given, my calculation ((day 4-day 1)/3)/day1x100 gives me a growth rate of 10.7% rather than 9.7 but guess it's in same bracket. 

But seeing the data as presented above gives some reassurance that trends are slowing. Doubling every 7 days is stil a lot. Almost 10,000 cases by next week  if rates dont fall further. Testing and results are a bit variable for many reasons  so will affect  the numbers. Nursing homes are a big worry now. 
Keep safe all. Stay at home.


----------

